# Like a urine infection, but it isnt



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't have any information to help you. Just wanted to say I'm sorry your dog is going through this. Please be sure to let us know what you find out. Im hoping others on here will have suggestions for you.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Keflex is also used to treat bladder infections, though not usually the first choice. Baytril seems to be a common drug for vets to use, according to what I've read on a couple of forums. How long was Buddy on the antibiotics each time?
As an infection moves from an cute infection to a chronic one, the amount of time on antibiotics usually needs to increase (for instance, a chronic sinus infection can easily take 40 days of antibiotics to cure).

Has anyone done a sterile urine culture? This would be a priority for me if it hasn't been done.
Bloodwork done to check for diabetes?

Some of my students are on daily doses of antibiotics (low dose) to prevent recurring bladder infections. I would ask if this would be possible.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My nieces' dog had a problem with urination, but he would pee in his sleep. He had a sterile urine culture done and it turned out that he had a rare strain of bacteria which caused frequent infections. He was on antibiotics for an entire months and it cleared up, knock on wood.
I would also say have a sterile urine sample with urine culture done.

Also, have the vets done an ultrasound to see if they can see anything? Have they also ruled out an enlarged prostate?

Good luck to your boy, it has to be frustrating.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thank You for responding . I am flattered.
Buddy has had 2 ultrasounds. The first one saved his life. Found a bum pancreas with a large tumor. Never would have known without the ultrasound.

But nothing to do with urine problems. His prostate is good and he has been neutered .
He has had many urine test every one clean. Blood work too .No diabetes . It did showed his kidneys were not healthy. Can't help but think that was from Kirkland dog food. Had a culture Saturday and came up negative. I had just got off the phone with the Dr with the results and that's when I turned to you

Gave him 100mg Keflex 2x a day for 2 to 2 1/2 weeks every time . It clears up for 2 to 4 months. But the times he gets it is getting closer. I'm afraid to think should he not respond to antibiotic at all

And I just may be wrong. But the meds they give him to contract bladder and relax the valve does nothing. The Drs are sticking by their diagnosis and tell me Keflex does nothing and it's in our heads. The last time went by their instructions of taking their meds only he had to catharised and my first Dr I went to brought up euthanasia . So I give him antibiotic and I have my dog still. I'm thousands into this and no answer. Rather no good answer. I'd 2nd mortgage my house to fix him


I couldn't love this Dog any more than I do. I suppose I dont have to say that here. 

Sorry for long post. Any input from you is good input. *


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Gosh, I am so sorry, that has to be so frustrating!
There has to be something else, you are right about that. I am hoping some of the vets on the forum will chime in. 
Are his kidney values normal now that you stopped the Kirkland? 

Oh, about the prostate, I have known a golden that hat prostate cancer even though he was neutered, so very strange things do happen.

I am hoping your boy does not develop an antibiotic resistance, but if the Keflex works, maybe you should push for trying it for maybe a month straight as long as all his organ functions are normal. Have they ruled out a kidney infection, kidney stones?
Just of the top of my head, have you had any tick borne disease panels done on him? I am just trying to come up with something that has not been tested for yet.
I had two of my dogs test positive for Ehrlichia this year. My vets say, the tick borne diseases are on the rise. 

Either way about it, Good luck and I hope that you can get down to the root of the problem soon!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*What kind of Dr can we go to next? I thought the internist would have done a little more. 
*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, sounds odd that this is all he/she came up with.
Maybe you should check around and get a second opinion. Do you have another specialty/referal clinic somewhere or maybe a teaching hospital as in a university with a vet program?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

No advice but praying.. I know the love you have for your dog. They are treasures thats for sure.. PRAYING...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you take him to Cornell or some place like that?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Is it neurogenic in origin? And you must have meant to say 1000 mg as a Keflex dose, not
100 mg...


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Is it neurogenic in origin? And you must have meant to say 1000 mg as a Keflex dose, not
> 100 mg...


*Yes, you are correct. I meant to say 1000mg of Keflex

I cant rule out anything else. I can only go off results to this point and that was Keflex helped

Baytril did nothing
and what now 2 Drs prescribed of Bethanolol and Phenoxybenzamine did nothing. 
When we gave no Keflex to let the last 2 drugs do their thing, he became so bad I had to rush him to be catharized. 

So my first Vet told me what it was. I gave my results. He told me all but Im crazy.
The Internist diagnosed the same. I told her at the start and the end that diagnosis was not it. I got a shoulder shrug and Care Credit payments

I have no where left to go with this otherwise perfect dog. I have not tried Cornell. What is at that School? I know there is something in Philadelphia with a University and veterinarians . How do I go about getting him in and is that where I need to take him?

Like everyone of you on this board, love this dog more than anything. I cant let him down.

Im getting more concerned as this time the Antibiotic doesnt work as well as it did in the past 
I apologize if I sound wacky or desperate
Im concerned to the point Im scared
Thanks

*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Cornell has a veterinary college. A lot of veterinary colleges see special cases, it is somewhat comparable to a human teaching hospital. 
I think you might have to get a referal from your vet or just give them a call and see what their policy is.

And no, you don't sound whacky. We understand your love and concern for your furry family member


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Tomorrow we go to Penn Vetinary College of Medicine in the morning. I'm looking forward to fixing Buddys issues, at the same time I'm afraid we will get a shoulder shrug like we did everywhere else. Thanks for everyone reading this thread . I firmly believe as special as Goldens are in their ways, so are the people that own them. *


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Univerity of Penn Teaching hospital is the best vet I have ever been to in my life. 
The Dr spent 2 hours listening to us.
Explained what it could be in detail. Didnt talk down to us or use big words. I can tell when someone pets a dog if its forced. I could tell he really liked animals.

Im going though this in the event anyone else ever has this problem
He said it could be the bladder valve like the other 2 Drs said and gave us a stronger med than before 
3 days of it he was leaking in his sleep and looking days away from death.
And no better urinating

At this point the only thing that helped and the Drs said it was a coincidence was Keflex. But it wasnt working as well now.Probably had a resistance
2nd option was to run a camera in him. He is 10-11 and I didnt want to put him under anestesia if I didnt have to. Dr didnt want to give another anti biotic because he was afraid of he would be resistant to 2 antibiotics now

If I didnt do something soon I wasnt going to have a dog to get resistant to antibiotics 
So I asked for whatever kind he thought best. 
3 days into it there is a definite improvement and that tells us there is a infection hiding somewhere like his prostate that wont show in the urine. 

I pray this is it and it works for this poor boy. Ill post more about his progress in a few days

I want to say that always listen to yourself. If you think something, it probably is and dont let anyone tell you otherwise

We had 3 Drs telling us that they would give Keflex to us because" we thought it seemed to help" 
But there is no reason why is would help. We saw it help and we told them. They have drug us around in circles spending thousands to prove that it is an infection and not a bladder issue like they were so sure of. Its your dog thats sick. You know them. And you are the one that is responsible for them.
If you think something strongly, dont ever let anyone what you know for a fact isnt true. *


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am a little confused though, what exactly has worked for the past three days? Antibiotics? 

About anesthesia, your dog is not too old for anesthesia as long as all his organ functions are good as in liver and kidney working well. Even if slightly elevated, dogs that age still do good and the vet knows which anesthesia to use in senior dogs.
My lab mix had surgery last year when he was 11, even with elevated liver values, he did great. He had a cancerous growth removed. He is on meds for the liver values and they are back to normal now. 

Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for your boy, good luck!


----------

